# Error message 0x80070035



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

I have two windows vista home premium computers. I can share from the
laptop to the desktop but not the other way around. I have Norton Internet Security 2007 on the Desktop and Norton 360 on the laptop.I have open the ports necessary for sharing like Microsoft wrote in both computers. I get the error message 0x80070035(network path not found)
when i try to explore the desktop in the network window in the laptop.
I have got some clues like activate the netbios in TCP,allow in and out traffic in the firewalls,turn down the firewalls completly and pull out the wan cable out of the jacket,wrote in OpenNIC in the DNS server (i don´t
know if he means IPV 4 or IPV6 or somewhere else,maybe you know).
And in IPV 4 and IPV 6 you can only write in numbers,not letters.I can provide additional information if you need.Is it anybody who know what to
do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this for each machine:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.








Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt for the following commands.

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.

C:\Users\Harald>ipconfig/all

IP-konfiguration för Windows

Värddatornamn . . . . . . . . . . : Harald-dator2
Primärt DNS-suffix. . . . . . . . :
Nodtyp. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP-routning aktiverat . . . . . . : Nej
WINS-proxy aktiverat. . . . . . . : Nej
Söklista för DNS-suffix . . . . . : bredbandsbolaget.se

Ethernet-anslutning Anslutning till lokalt nätverk 2:

Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-EE-D0-79
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Trådlös anslutning Trådlös nätverksanslutning:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-31-47-81
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::5825:3103:7c61:9ee9%9(Standard)
IPv4-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.226.142.30(Standard)
Nätmask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lånet erhölls . . . . . . . . . . : den 20 november 2007 18:07:17
Lånet upphör. . . . . . . . . . . : den 20 november 2007 19:07:17
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 83.226.142.1
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.249.73
IAID för DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . : 268441007
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.200
195.54.122.199
81.26.227.3
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiverat

Ethernet-anslutning Anslutning till lokalt nätverk:

Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-31-1D-3C
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk*:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.bredbandsbolaget.se
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:83.226.142.30%11(Standard)

Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . :
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.200
195.54.122.199
81.26.227.3
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 6:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
IPv6-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38a:18c3:2432:ac1d:71e1(Stan
dard)
Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::18c3:2432:ac1d:71e1%12(Standard)
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 2:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Tillfällig IPv6-adress. . . . . . : 2002:53e2:8e1e::53e2:8e1e(Standard)
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.200
195.54.122.199
81.26.227.3
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 5:

Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4712409C-6C28-45C0-BFD6-514499D41
93C}
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

C:\Users\Harald>


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

I have tryed to share from my external harddrive F: on my desktop to my laptop. Then it
stands "some device has an error on the computer you trying to reach" when i run start menu and write \\HARALD-DATOR (that´s my desktop computers name).Microsoft wrote that i should write so to share from a computer that not is visible in the network window on
the laptop computer.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

I could ping in all circumstances sended:4, recived:0,lost:4 100%.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.

C:\Users\Harald>ipconfig/all

IP-konfiguration för Windows

Värddatornamn . . . . . . . . . . : Harald-dator
Primärt DNS-suffix. . . . . . . . :
Nodtyp. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP-routning aktiverat . . . . . . : Nej
WINS-proxy aktiverat. . . . . . . : Nej
Söklista för DNS-suffix . . . . . : bredbandsbolaget.se

Ethernet-anslutning Bluetooth-nätverksanslutning 2:

Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth-enhet (Personal Area Network) #
2
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-07-61-7C-78-B4
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Trådlös anslutning Trådlös nätverksanslutning 3:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : N1 Wireless USB Network Adapter #3
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-3C-CC-4D
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::1d62:e1de:c67c:40dc%14(Standard)
IPv4-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.226.142.134(Standard)
Nätmask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lånet erhölls . . . . . . . . . . : den 20 november 2007 18:27:21
Lånet upphör. . . . . . . . . . . : den 20 november 2007 19:57:21
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 83.226.142.1
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.249.73
IAID för DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . : 335550271
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.200
195.54.122.199
81.26.227.3
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiverat

Ethernet-anslutning Anslutning till lokalt nätverk:

Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller VLAN
0011
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-11-2F-FB-D5-AA
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 2:

Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DD990541-E541-43C4-870F-7112C6E0C
EA6}
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 9:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.bredbandsbolaget.se
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:83.226.142.134%19(Standard
)
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . :
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.200
195.54.122.199
81.26.227.3
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 3:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
IPv6-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38c:1cdc:1d0f:ac1d:7179(Stan
dard)
Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::1cdc:1d0f:ac1d:7179%9(Standard)
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 7:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . : bredbandsbolaget.se
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
Tillfällig IPv6-adress. . . . . . : 2002:53e2:8e86::53e2:8e86(Standard)
Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.54.122.198
195.54.122.200
195.54.122.199
81.26.227.3
NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Inaktiverat

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 10:

Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{938676EB-8991-4022-ACBC-C89873CA2
867}
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

C:\Users\Harald>


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

All services appear to be started on both computers and all settings appear to be right.
You can check them yourself if you understand swedish.I have dumped them for you above.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, you have a public IP address, which indicates you are not connected to a router, or something is configured in a very odd manner.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Router:Wireless VoIP Gateway,model:x6546 the broadband modem is the same.
Wireless connection. Encryption:WPA My laptop is an Packard Bell Easynote MX61-B-013D and my desktop is an Compaq Presario SR2129SC and both of them run windows vista Home premium.I am on a LAN 100 Mbit/s network,Local Area Network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the make of that VoIP gateway? Do you have a link to the documentation?

Are these wired or wireless? 

You missed one thing I asked for.

Let's see this for each machine:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

nbtstat -n

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

When i write nbstat -n and do as you say it only stands wrong command. I don´t have a link to the documentation or the make of the VoIP Gateway.But it is a wireless router from
swedish www.bredbandsbolaget.se and i am connected to their 100Mbit/s LAN broadband
jacket. Swedish bredbandsbolaget can give you more information. The router has a modem
and a phone service in it too.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not nbstat, it's nbtstat. Put in the missing *t*


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.

C:\Users\Harald>nbtstat

Visar protokollstatistik och aktuell TCP/IP-anknytning som använder NBT
(NetBIOS över TCP/IP)

NBTSTAT [-a Fjärrnamn] [-A IP-adress] [-c] [-n]
[-r] [-R] [-RR] [-s] [-S] [intervall] ]

-a (kortstatus) Listar namntabellen för angiven fjärrdator
-A (kortstatus) Listar namntabellen för angiven fjärrdator
om dess IP-adress anges
-c (cache) Listar fjärrcachenamnet inklusive IP-adresser
-n (namn) Listar lokala NetBIOS-namn
-r (matchning) Listar namnmatchning med broadcast och WINS
-R (läs in) Tömmer och läser in tabellen för fjärrcachenamn
-S (sessioner) Listar sessionstabell med mål-IP-adresser
-s (sessioner) Listar sessionstabell som matchar mål-
IP-adresser mot värdnamn via värdfilen
-RR (frigör, uppdatera) Skickar begäran om att frigöra namn till
WINS och påbörjar sedan uppdatering.

Fjärrnamn Namn på fjärrvärddatorn
IP-adress IP-adressen i punktavgränsad decimalform
intervall Visar vald statistik med uppehåll i sekunder
mellan varje visning. Tryck på Ctrl+C för att
avbryta.


C:\Users\Harald>


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.

C:\Users\Harald>nbtstat

Visar protokollstatistik och aktuell TCP/IP-anknytning som använder NBT
(NetBIOS över TCP/IP)

NBTSTAT [-a Fjärrnamn] [-A IP-adress] [-c] [-n]
[-r] [-R] [-RR] [-s] [-S] [intervall] ]

-a (kortstatus) Listar namntabellen för angiven fjärrdator
-A (kortstatus) Listar namntabellen för angiven fjärrdator
om dess IP-adress anges
-c (cache) Listar fjärrcachenamnet inklusive IP-adresser
-n (namn) Listar lokala NetBIOS-namn
-r (matchning) Listar namnmatchning med broadcast och WINS
-R (läs in) Tömmer och läser in tabellen för fjärrcachenamn
-S (sessioner) Listar sessionstabell med mål-IP-adresser
-s (sessioner) Listar sessionstabell som matchar mål-
IP-adresser mot värdnamn via värdfilen
-RR (frigör, uppdatera) Skickar begäran om att frigöra namn till
WINS och påbörjar sedan uppdatering.

Fjärrnamn Namn på fjärrvärddatorn
IP-adress IP-adressen i punktavgränsad decimalform
intervall Visar vald statistik med uppehåll i sekunder
mellan varje visning. Tryck på Ctrl+C för att
avbryta.


C:\Users\Harald>


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

I wait for information on the VoIP Gateway (wireless router) from swedish bredbandsbolaget
. I have sended them a e-mail and wait for answer,then i send the information to you when
i got it.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.

C:\Users\Harald>nbtstat-n
nbtstat-n är inte ett internt kommando, externt kommando,
program eller kommandofil.

C:\Users\Harald>nbtstat -n

Anslutning till lokalt nätverk:
Nod-IP-adress: [0.0.0.0] Scope-ID: []

Det finns inga namn i cachen

Trådlös nätverksanslutning 3:
Nod-IP-adress: [83.226.142.85] Scope-ID: []

NetBIOS lokal namntabell

Namn Typ Status
-----------------------------------------
HARALD-DATOR <00> UNIK Registrerad
WORKGROUP <00> GRUPP Registrerad
HARALD-DATOR <20> UNIK Registrerad
WORKGROUP <1E> GRUPP Registrerad

Bluetooth-nätverksanslutning 2:
Nod-IP-adress: [0.0.0.0] Scope-ID: []

Det finns inga namn i cachen

C:\Users\Harald>


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.

C:\Users\Harald>nbtstat -n

Anslutning till lokalt nätverk:
Nod-IP-adress: [0.0.0.0] Scope-ID: []

Det finns inga namn i cachen

Anslutning till lokalt nätverk 2:
Nod-IP-adress: [0.0.0.0] Scope-ID: []

Det finns inga namn i cachen

Trådlös nätverksanslutning:
Nod-IP-adress: [83.226.142.84] Scope-ID: []

NetBIOS lokal namntabell

Namn Typ Status
-----------------------------------------
HARALD-DATOR2 <00> UNIK Registrerad
WORKGROUP <00> GRUPP Registrerad
HARALD-DATOR2 <20> UNIK Registrerad
WORKGROUP <1E> GRUPP Registrerad
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIK Registrerad
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GRUPP Registrerad

C:\Users\Harald>


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

When i try to explore HARALD-DATOR (that´s my desktop)in the network window in 
HARALD-DATOR2 (that´s my laptop)i get the error message "something wrong with a unit
on the computer"(my desktop).Can it be my Belkin N1 wireless USB Adapter or my external
harddrive or something else on my desktop that´s not working and cause the problem with
sharing from my desktop to my laptop in windows vista?


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

I get a public IP adress from bredbandsbolaget and they recommend me to buy a router
to place after the VoIP Gateway Xavi x6546. They say that that may be the cause of my 
problem,what do you think?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They are correct, you can only get one computer connected to most broadband accounts without a broadband router to share the connection.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

But i can share from my laptop to my desktop in windows vista and i can stream and share
with programs like TVersity and windows media player 11 between the computers and from both computers to my Playstation 3. Why does that work then if i only can get one computer connected to my broadband account?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Apples and oranges. You can do local networking.

How about telling us EXACTLY how all of the machines are wired together.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the Gateway(switch)wireless connected to my desktop and laptop and Playstation 3.
I think i then have a wireless network or you might think i do not.I can play online games
very good on the both PC (the gateway has a speed of 54 Mbit/s wireless and 100 Mbit/s
wired)wireless but on the Playstation 3 it stands network failure when i try to play online games wireless,ordinary surfing works well wireless.I don´t know more exactly then that how all the machines are wired(wireless)together.


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Both PC are in the same workgroup in windows vista and have the same password and they
have the name HARALD-DATOR and HARALD-DATOR2.Then i can stream wireless on the
Playstation 3 from both PC with program like TVersity,windows media player 11 and Yahoo
music jukebox(media servers).I using DNLA (Digital Network Living Alliance).


----------



## harkje (Nov 20, 2007)

Previously i could share or stream with windows media player from my desktop to my laptop
but right now i can´t. Can it be my Playstation 3 that works as a mediaplayer or router,
switch or hub to help stream in windows media player 11. The other way around it works,to
stream and share from my laptop to my desktop with windows media player 11.


----------

